# Schwinn Red  Phantom Paint codes plus any others NEEDED



## Harvie (Nov 6, 2011)

The prohibitive shipping charges imposed by our government regulations are just another unnecessary cost to our hobby and I will eliminate them from the formula for us. So, I have decided to help eliminate the entire "value added layer" of the paint suppliers.

I am going to get Shermin Williams, Dupont, and PPG to color match an origional perfectly preserved red, black, and white striped 1949 Phantom chainguard. 

I will then post these paint codes here in this thread so everyone using these colors can just go to their local suppliers and buy the paints. These will be computer generated then tested and as close to the actual colors Schwinn ever had mixed.

I AM SURE A FEW FREE DRINKS AT A LOCAL WATERING HOLE, TO EACH, WILL GET THEM TO MATCH THE PAINTS PERFECTLY...while doing their normal work color matching other paint samples.

If any of you have other parts you need color matched, contact me and we can get those colors matched also......and post them for others to freely use.

I AM GOING TO PAY ANY COSTS INVOLVED and this is called "passing it forward" to future collectors. 

It may encourage others to do simular/the same in other ways.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 6, 2011)

*Best location for color matching*

The fork tube that goes inside the head tube is always fresh with no fading.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 6, 2011)

*Best location for color matching*

The fork tube that goes inside the head tube is always fresh with no fading.


----------



## Harvie (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes the fork stem can also be used by the color match people to paint dots on for the match also.


----------



## Harvie (Nov 7, 2011)

*Red Green and Black Phantoms PAINT*

Paint codes for the black is the same as 99 black from numerous 50-60s cars

Actual Schwinn factory worker told me the red from early 48 thru 56 varied as the 55 gal drum was used the first bike out of the drum would not be the same color as the last bike painted out of the drum.  

Just take up your origional fork to auto paint store and have them match the inner part or an NOS/origional part as close as possible and it will be SAME AS THE FACTORY color Schwinn painted them. 

Pin stripes were several different Brite White colors depending on who was woking that day, none varies much except when thinned a little too much.

So there you have it no 22 dollar a can spray paint no 13-14-15 shipping no 40 50 60 1/2 pints, just trot down to Dupont, Shermin Williams, or PPG and with this you have all you need to get your paint.

See RED above for the Green Paint......

There are no actual paint codes for replacement/restoration because Schwinn used straight enamel and all current paints will be Acrylic or urethane based paints when doing repainting. Clearing the paints will darken everything and will not be the way the factory painted the bikes.


I would also guess that anyone charging a premium for "retoration" paint is pulling money out of your wallet for nothing of added value. Spend your money wisely and you will be extremely happy with what you save.


----------

